
Show HN: How to start selling online when you’re closed during the pandemic? - dominikposmyk
https://lunchnext.com/en/
======
dominikposmyk
This country-wide quarantine puts local businesses, in particular restaurants,
cafes, cultural venues, hairdressers and other service providers in a
difficult position. Some of them may not survive a lockdown of several weeks!
That's why we created Lunch Next - to support our favourite spots by helping
them easily sell digital vouchers online.

